# pct help plz



## tfly007 (Oct 27, 2015)

Cant start my sust 350 due to no pct. Any over the counter recommendations? Or reliable online recommendations? Very frustrating to say the least. Tnx in advance


----------



## Rumpy (Oct 27, 2015)

you should be able to find nolva and clomid as an RC liquid from a bunch of places.

I don't like sust or mixed esters for cycling.  How much are you planning to run?


----------



## Spongy (Oct 27, 2015)

Welcome to ugbb, smart not to start until pct is in order.  What's your cycle history?


----------



## tfly007 (Oct 27, 2015)

It will be my first cycle at 50 yrs old. Been dieting very well and pounding cardio as well as lifting. After all these yrs decided to gv it a try.  Dont wanna start untill all is in place


----------



## tfly007 (Oct 27, 2015)

I was gonna run 400 a wk. 200 tues and 200 sat


----------

